# "unknown host" error



## monted (Jun 23, 2002)

I just installed Mandrake Linux 8.1, I use the KDE interface, and Konquerer browser. This machine is hooked by ethernet to a machine using Windows XP(which connects directly to the internet). The machine Linux is on is a tri-boot. The connection works fine for the other two OS's. I put in the LAN IP of this machine,netmask(which I got from Windows),hostname(localhost.localdomain...?),and it automatically filled in the gateway IP and DNS server(Greek to me).Then it goes to a window that says "The network needs to be restart",with "yes" and "no" options.I push "yes" and it says it's finished. But when I try to use the browser I get the error "unknown host"on everything I try to go to.What gives?


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

Do you get a connection to the ISP but cant surf?Check to see if you have a file called /etc/resolv.conf.I remember a few distros back then came without it for some reason.Security reasons I guess.
If it's not there,create it:
*touch /etc/resolv.conf* _as root_
If you cant get the modem working then here's a mini-how-to I saved concerning the alcatel usb modem:


> Mandrake8.2 and alcatel usb modem
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> part 1
> ...


Also could try this:
set up the eth0 connection as normal through the Mandrake Control Centre and modify /etc/modules.conf by adding
the following line at the beginning: alias eth0 CDCEther.
HTH
lynch


----------



## monted (Jun 23, 2002)

I don't know if I'm getting a connection or not.I don't think so...


I did not find a folder called resolv.conf
The only folders I found there are rc.d and rc0d-rc6d.


Do I still need to config for the modem if it is hooked to the other computer?


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

My bad 
I thought the modem was on the comp you're tri-booting with MDK 8.1.
/etc/resolv.conf is a file not a directory.
You probably want to get a router if your goal is to share the connection between two comps running different OSs.
lynch


----------



## monted (Jun 23, 2002)

That's a bummer. 
Well, thanks for your help,I may get a router.
BTW,you forgot to put the "HTH" on your last post.lol
What does that mean?


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

A router will makes things a little more convenient.Wont need to have both comps running etc.
HTH 
lynch


----------



## monted (Jun 23, 2002)

I found that file if it makes any difference,it says:



# search localdomain
search localdomain
nameserver 192.168.0.2
#ppp temp entry






What is the nameserver IP supposed to be?
I don't have any comp with that IP on this network...


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

I used to enter the DNS IPs for Earthlink in that file until I found the Auto setting in kppp. 
192.168.0.2 is a local IP so maybe you have DNS running?
lynch


----------



## monted (Jun 23, 2002)

i don't know but my comp hooked to the internet's IP is 192.168.0.1


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

That's a local IP,one of 3 ranges of IP addresses that are reserverd for local area networks and are not used on the internet:
10.0.0.0 to 10.255.255.255
172.16.0.0 to 172.31.255.255
192.168.0.0 to 192.168.255.255
The ISP has an IP on the modem or is (more likely) using DHCP,where the modem IP can change whenever you reconnect.
This  site has a lot of good info about internet connection sharing.
HTH
lynch


----------



## monted (Jun 23, 2002)

I have a static public IP ,but this private address is not one of mine,I thought maybe that had something to do with something,lol.




The police came last night,why do I still hear sirens in my head;Good Lord,you won't believe how hungover I am........................................................


----------



## monted (Jun 23, 2002)

Would a newer version of Linux solve this?


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

The nameserver entry in /etc/resolv.conf should be the local IP address of your modem. Your connection problems are likely due to the nameserver being set to 192.169.0.2, which you say is not a machine on your network. If it is the modem, however, then that is correct. and you should not change it. My guess is that you're battling a configuration problem; there's no reason to consider another Linux version (unless you have other reasons).

Hope this helps. Key question: what is the local IP address of your modem?


----------



## monted (Jun 23, 2002)

I have since reconfigured my LAN. Now the computer Linux is on is connected directly to the internet.When I right click the little computers in the tool bar and choose "details", it gives me a server IP and a client IP. Is the server IP the one I want?Plus I think I may have to do the Alcatel Speedtouch USB trick above.Very frustating when you are new to Linux.


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

Definitely confusing -- regardless of how new you are (or aren't) to Linux. If you haven't already installed the Alcatel driver in the modem, you should definitely do that before trying to sort anything else out, because without the driver, nothing is going to work, period. After you instal the driver, if it still doesn't work, then post again and we'll take it from there.

Hope this helps.


----------



## monted (Jun 23, 2002)

I downloaded these files:

KQD6_R204.zip
Speedtouch.tar.gz


How do Iget them off the floppy?lol


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

Assuming that this is a DOS-formatted floppy (not a Linux filesystem floppy or something else), you can use mcopy (part of the Mtools suite of tools that allow you to work with DOS-formatted floppies, files, etc.). I'm assuming your floppy drive is drive A: in Windoze/DOS (or it would be). As root, give the command:

mcopy a:KQD6_R204.zip . 
mcopy a:Speedtouch.tar.gz .

Note that the period following each filename refers to the current directory (wherever you happen to be when you issue the commands). There should be at least one space between the last character of the filename and the period. 

If these are the only two files on the floppy, you can copy them both to the current directory using the command:

mcopy a: .

which will copy all files from drive A: to the current directory. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## monted (Jun 23, 2002)

Well, I don't know how I did it,but I managed to copy the two files to my desktop. I am so confused about this I think I need a walk-through installing the drivers.


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

OK, after doing some research, it turns out that things are not as simple (?!) as they seem ...

Your Alcatel modem is supported under Mandrake (and under other Linux distributions) but it apparently isn't straightforward. You can read quite a bit about the issues on www.mandrakeexpert.com (search for alcatel). Here are my conclusions based on what I've seen (here and other places; note that I do not own this modem and haven't experimented with it, so I can't speak from experience):


It appears that later kernels (at least 2.4) support the modem better than earlier kernels. Although I previously suggested that there was no reason to upgrade (at least to solve the "unknown host" problem), I now think upgrading to the latest Mandrake (or other distribution) might be a good idea. Not required, from what I understand, but likely to make life easier. However, see below ...
There are at least two types of driver available for your modem. One is a kernel module, the other a user program. Both apparently work. If you wish to use the kernel module, you will need a recent (2.4) kernel -- another reason to upgrade.
The Linux DSL-HOWTO contains a section that discusses the Alcatel Speedtouch modem. Check /usr/doc/Linux-HOWTOs on your system or the Linux documentation project for this info.
Since the modem works fine with Windoze, you could return to your original network configuration (i.e., using the Windoze machine as a router) and configure Linux to access the internet via your Windoze machine. Downside: both machines must be running.

So you basically have two decisions to make (assuming you are keeping your current configuration): (1) upgrade or not and (2) kernel module or user program driver. My suggestion: upgrade to Mandrake 9.1, where support for the Alcatel Speedtouch is supposed to be better anyway (which will make using a kernel module easier). Mandrake 9.1 may include native support for the modem, and you won't have to do anything else (you can wake up now ... ). Before upgrading, however, read this: http://www.mandrakeexpert.com/showarchive.php?arc=51209 for some tips to use during installation as well as a recommendation to use the user-mode driver.

Hope this helps. Any additional info, questions, etc. welcome.


----------



## monted (Jun 23, 2002)

The new "Powerpack" and "Prosuite" versions have support for the modem,but I'm not sure about the free version. I would like to download the free version. Which one do I choose?

http://www.linux-mandrake.com/en/ftp.php3

Also,what problems will I run into while trying to upgrade?It has taken me months to get this computer working. It is a tri-boot. I don't want to run into problems with the bootloader or anything like that!


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

OK, I don't blame you! ...

Why not approach things by trying the cheapest solution (time, effort, money) and gradually looking at more expensive solutions if you're dissatisfied for any reason? Here's what I'd suggest (cheapest to most expensive):

Restore your network configuration so that your Windoze machine is connected to the Alcatel modem and shares the network connection. This was your original configuration, and apparently you changed it before solving the original problem. It may be easier to solve that problem than to deal with upgrading Linux or installing/configuring drivers for the modem under Linux. Also, while you are working on figuring out a Linux configuration, you can still connect to the internet via your Alcatel using other machines on your network. 
Buy a router for your local network. I assume (!) the Alcatel will work properly with a router, but that's something that should be verified before you spend your money. Your basic network configuration becomes: all computers connect to router. Alcatel connects to router. Alcatel connects to phoneline. Then you get to configure the router ... 
Keep your current network configuration and attempt to install and configure the drivers using your current Linux version. Lynch provided a mini-HOWTO that could serve as a guide. Probably some of the terms are unfamiliar, so expect to spend some time sorting things out (lots of helpful folks here). 
Keep your current network configuration, upgrade your Linux version and attempt to install and configure the drivers. Has all of the excitement of the previous option and the added bonus of a new O/S to boot! (if you'll pardon the expression ...).

Hope this helps.


----------



## monted (Jun 23, 2002)

What's the difference between Mandrake 9.1 /i586 and Mandrake 9.1 /i586 ISO image?


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

From my (brief) look at the site, the PowerPack and ProSuite versions are boxed sets (similar to what you might purchase retail) and are available from Mandrake. The ISO image is the actual installation CD image, nothing more (documentation, etc.). You can download the 3-CD Mandrake 9.1 distribution from www.linuxiso.org for free; only the installation CD is required, but the remaining two CDs are recommended.

Hope this helps.


----------



## monted (Jun 23, 2002)

I downloaded all 3 files and burned them,but the CD#1 is not bootable. Now what do I do? I don't think I burned the CDs as an "image".


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

There's some good documentation on how to burn an ISO to a CD on www.linuxiso.org (check the left frame on the home page: Help with ISO images) -- did you follow those directions? They include instructions for several popular CD burning programs. Also, before burning anything, you should verify the checksum of your download using the md5sum utility; the md5 sums are also posted for each image at linuxiso.org. If your BIOS is set to boot from the CD before the hard drive, then my guess is that you did not create the CD image correctly (one way to tell: if you see only one large file instead of several files and directories, you have not created the CD correctly).

If your BIOS is set correctly, you'll have to re-burn the installation CD (at least) and check the others. Hope this helps.


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

In Linux,you can check the md5sums by opening a terminal and doing this:
*cd* to directory you downloaded iso images to
type:*md5sum name-of-image.iso*
Give it a few seconds to run the md5sums check and it will display a long string of alphanumerical characters that should exactly match the md5sums you downloaded with the iso image(s).
HTH
lynch


----------



## monted (Jun 23, 2002)

see this thread for continuation...

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&postid=846402#post846402


----------

